# Farbe ausschneiden?



## Markusja (27. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

wie kann ich bei Photoshop eine einfarbige Farbe rausschneiden, sodass ich die Hintergrundfarbe habe?

Gruß
Markus


----------



## woni (27. Juli 2007)

Versuchs mal mit dem Zauberstab Tool, wenn das Bild nicht zu kompliziert ist, dann gibts damit gute Ergebnisse mit wenig Arbeit


----------



## Markusja (27. Juli 2007)

Naja, ich weiß dass ich es mit dem Zauberstab machen kann.

Aber kann man nicht irgendwie in die Farbe klicken und dann ausschneiden, sodass die ganze farbe weg ist?

greez


----------



## Dennis Schmidt (27. Juli 2007)

Guten Abend,

ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich deine Frage richtig verstehe. du willst eine einfarbige Farbe ausschneiden? Haben Farben nicht immer nur eine Farbe? Undwas willst danach damit machen?

Um eine Farbe auszuwählen kannst du

- wie bereits erwähnt den Zauberstab nehmen, 
- Auswahl:Farbbereich,
- solltest du die gewählte Farbe ersetzen wollen, denn Bild:Anpassungen:Farbe ersetzen


Dennis 'desch' Schmidt


----------

